# CSV Renewal Rejected- odd reason



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi all-
On a CSV now (1 year to find employment). Applied for CSV renewal and response came in two weeks: Rejected. Reason: "...upon finding employment, applicant failed to provide proof of employment." 

I DID provide proof of employment. In fact, it's required in order to get thru the VFS hawks who verify all is in order before sending to DHA. I assumed they lost the employment letter I provided (though I didn't include a contract - since only one is required). The VFS manager I spoke to assumes something about the proof of employment may have been unsatisfactory. We just don't know since the reviewer didn't give details. 

Questions:
1. Any similar experiences relating to this rejection reason?
2. My company is based overseas. Does this have any bearing? 
3. This seems like a simple clarification rather than a formal appeal; but since this is the process, any suggestions how I might handle this in the appeal? 
4. Current CSV will expire before appeal decision is likely to be handed down; is the only option to leave the country, or is there a Good Faith letter I can file to remain in the country?


----------



## Princesskreationz (Jan 30, 2017)

dbcme said:


> Hi all-
> On a CSV now (1 year to find employment). Applied for CSV renewal and response came in two weeks: Rejected. Reason: "...upon finding employment, applicant failed to provide proof of employment."
> 
> I DID provide proof of employment. In fact, it's required in order to get thru the VFS hawks who verify all is in order before sending to DHA. I assumed they lost the employment letter I provided (though I didn't include a contract - since only one is required). The VFS manager I spoke to assumes something about the proof of employment may have been unsatisfactory. We just don't know since the reviewer didn't give details.
> ...


----------



## ps2208 (Feb 14, 2017)

My CSV was rejected for with the reason as to register to ECSA. Howevef I have 5+ years of exp in IT industry and registerd with the IITPSA. i have submitted my application for the appeal. anybody have the idea how th time it takes for processing and what is the probabilty of getting approved. how do we need to follow up with the dha as mentioned on the vfs site. 

waiting for reply!!


----------



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I filed for an appeal and now in the queue to be reviewed. 

Frustratingly, VFS seems to be giving out some really unfortunate advice:

1. VFS (3 DIFFERENT people) telling me to stay in South Africa even after current CSV expires; "it's OK since you are pending an appeal." Home Affairs (call center) has a very different interpretation on this, such that I may become an undesirable for doing so. Particularly if the rejection isn't overturned. 

2. VFS saying 8-10 months on average for TRV appeals (this is also on their website). Saying I should just apply for a new CSV renewal instead. This was met with firm objection from DHA (call center) and a Sup, saying new app would be rejected on grounds of recent existing application. 

For others working on appeal in JNB, don't forget to do so within 10 working days. Through VFS, you can make an appointment online for any date and show up between 8-10am any day beforehand and the Manager will allow you in before appointment date. Keep copies of everything.


----------



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

Greetings all,
Reporting back: CRV renewal rejection overturned on appeal. 
For those with expiring Visa's and need a appeal heard asap (not the 8-10 mos quoted) recommend you are persistent (without being a complete pain) to VFS and DHA. Anyone you can find - emails or phone numbers on these forums and online. Be clear and to the point, laying out only the facts.


----------



## Jb1970s (Feb 16, 2017)

I agree with you. Congrats! So now you have being issued 5 years CSV?




dbcme said:


> Greetings all,
> Reporting back: CRV renewal rejection overturned on appeal.
> For those with expiring Visa's and need a appeal heard asap (not the 8-10 mos quoted) recommend you are persistent (without being a complete pain) to VFS and DHA. Anyone you can find - emails or phone numbers on these forums and online. Be clear and to the point, laying out only the facts.


----------



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

Jb1970s said:


> I agree with you. Congrats! So now you have being issued 5 years CSV?


Thanks. Exactly. 5 years


----------

